# smoked snakehead



## jpuff (Jul 5, 2014)

Looking for a good recipe for snakehead fish.


----------



## royjulius (Jul 6, 2014)

I hope you find one, I heard those fish are very good eating. They haven't made their way this far west yet, so I fish for Northern Pike when I'm in the mood for a big, white-meat fish.


----------



## jpuff (Jul 6, 2014)

I had it last night on the grill with butter garlic and a herd mix. And it was great. No fish taste at all. I guess I'll be trying all different ways now. I love on MD and everyone is bowfishing for them.


----------



## royjulius (Jul 7, 2014)

Man that sounds great! I never thought about bow fishing for pike...they do sun themselves up shallow a lot. I don't know if them snakeheads will make it this far northwest, but our SD climate is prolly similar to MD, so why not?

I like to brine my pike fillets overnight in a very light saltwater. So light I could drink it. It really adds seasoning to the meat.


----------



## jpuff (Jul 9, 2014)

I want to smoke some now to see how good it is.


----------

